# iui - how many scans?



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

We r about to start out first iui cycle. So far ive had an ultrasound scan and a transvaginal scan which was delightful, I've also had a hysterosalpingogram. On day 9 of my next cycle I have to have a scan and then a possible 3 or 4 more to check folicles and endometrial thickness. I was just wondering if this is normal procedure or if anyone has had less or even more?
Thanks


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi MustBeMummy,

Congrats on getting started. I'm on my first IUI at the moment so I'm probably not giving the most experienced advice but I think generally the number of scans you have depends on whether you are doing a natural cycle or if you are using stimulating drugs. 

I have been using Fostimon injections and my clinic asked me to have a baseline ultrasound on cycle day 4, then I went back for another on CD9 and CD14 and I'm due for insemination tomorrow which is my CD16  

I've read that some other people had to go back for scans every other day from CD9 onwards until the follicle and lining get to the optimal sizes.

Good luck! xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I hope it goes well for your insemination. yeah I was thinking it would vary. this time is unmedicated so I guess they r just covering all the bases. hopefully they won't have to do it all again if we need a second cycle


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Mustbemummy
I had 6 x scans on my first medicated IUI cycle. 1st scan for endometrial thickness, and the next 5 to track the growth of the follicle. So my 7th visit to the hospital was actually for the insemination. I am now on my second IUI cycle and I have had 3 x scans already, and have another booked tomorrow. So it does vary, and I do not know the protocol for unmedicated.....hope this info helps!

good luck


----------



## SamanthaRuby (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

Granted this is my first cycle and my entire experience has been one of cluelessly doing what're is asked without really understanding anything!

I was informed I'd probably new a couple of scans, a jab of some sort and return for IUI but I went for my first scan Monday, my lining was 9.2 (Apparently they like minimum 7), and I'd 1 follicle of 15.7 and another of 14.2 (apparently they like 14+) larger on right and smaller was the only one on the left side they could find, numerous smaller follicles on the right ovary. I produced a urine sample and was told I was ovulating right then and should return the following day. That I did and had my first IUI the day after my first scan and I'm now in my 2ww

I'm on a natural cycle and have had no meds at all. Best wishes to you all x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like much of a muchness then really. Thanks for all your replies. Hopefully we can get moving soon. I was told I would have to have scans this month and then have treatment the following month


----------

